# For INFs, How reserved are you? (Details inside)



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Deva said:


> On a scale of 1-10. (Low is 1 to High 10)
> 
> 
> Meeting new people.
> ...


Meeting new people: 5
With people I know but not well: 8
With my group of close friends: 4
With my closest friend: 2


----------



## J Remi (Jun 16, 2010)

Meeting new people. 10
With people you know but not well. 9
With your group of close friends. (Never had a group of friends)
With you closest friend. 4 (Hard to determine)

I'm very reserved, and I'm not keen on meeting new people to begin with or dealing with those I have no emotional or deep connection to. It takes me a while to open up, but I'm very selective about who I do this for, but its typical introvert business so my high scores does not mean much to me. As for close friends, its hard to answer since I only considered 3 people to ever be a friend to me so far in life, and it was two circumstances so I had to weigh them a bit differently.


----------



## bluemaverick (Jul 7, 2010)

Since it would vary somewhat:
Meeting new people - 8-10
With people you know but not well - 5-7 
With your group of close friends - 1-2
With you closest friend - 1


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Meeting new people: 8-10. 
With people you know but not well: 6-8.
With your group of close friends: 5-7.
With your closest friend: 2-4.


----------



## nuue (Jul 15, 2010)

Meeting new people: 5-10
With people I know but not well: 5-8
With my group of close friends: 4-6
With my closest friend: 1-3


With meeting new people i'm more open to people who have that 'potential new friend' vibe. I'm more apt to meet new classmates with enthusiasm vs some random stranger on the sidewalk.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

On a scale of 1-10. (Low is 1 to High 10)


Meeting new people.-*5 * It's really easy for me to meet stranger that is if I'm not with anyone
that knows them and me,if that makes sense.But I mean I'm not going to spill my guts to them.

With people you know but not well. *8* When I am just an aquaintance with someone,i'm not really myself and I tend to shy away from them. 

With your group of close friends.*4* sometimes I can hold back.

With you closest friend.*0* If someone is really that close to me they will know everything about me
it's hard for me to really get close to someone so If I am thyen it means a lot.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

*Meeting new people- 9 (I will die for a stranger, but I refuse to make small talk.)
With people you know but not well- 3 (I just love acquaintances )
With your group of close friends- 2
With you closest friend.- 1 *


----------



## Efthalia (Jul 18, 2010)

Meeting new people. *9*
With people you know but not well. *7*
With your group of close friends. *5*
With you closest friend. *3*


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Meeting new people = 9
With people you know but not well = 10
With your group of close friends = 8
With your closest friend = 8


i guess that doesn't really make sense.. but i think i'm scared of not being able to build a closer relationship with people that i don't know well, so i'm more reserved around them than i am when i don't know them at all. similarly, with close friends, i'm afraid that i'll lose them if i say something offending. so i usually keep quiet and listen to them speak about thoughts or feelings, and give my input if asked.


----------



## lopare232 (Jul 8, 2010)

Meeting new people. 8
With people you know but not well. 9
With your group of close friends. 3-4
With you closest friend. 2

Agree with becoming more reserved when someone is an acquaintance: I'm other like, Okay, what do I say next? Or I'm like, Okay, I've won them so far, how long before I do something really awkward?


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

Forced extroversion time

Meeting new people = 7
With people you know but not well = 6
With your group of close friends (IRL) = 4
With your group of close friends (Internet) = 2
With your closest friend = 1
With family = 3

In my natural (but sadly less frequent) introversion time

Meeting new people = 10
With people you know but not well = 10
With your group of close friends (IRL) = 7
With your group of close friends (internet) = 5
With your closest friend = 4
With Family = 4

I have my shell time, but due to work schedules and whatnot, I haven't had it in a long time. I'm feeling my brain slowly deteriorating in being able to process any information every day. It's getting bad. I think I have one veg day coming up next Saturday. :frustrating: Btw, if you're introverted, I really, really, really would not suggest working two jobs that either require extroversion (retail) or offering emotional support for several dozen people weekly. Especially if you don't have any off days for months. :-(


----------



## thousand (Jul 14, 2010)

*Meeting new people:* I'm probably around an eight. (Drunk, three)
*With people you know but not well*: Six. (Drunk, two or one.)
*With your group of close friends:* Two.
*With you closest friend: *One. I'd practically take a dump in front of my closest friend.


----------



## soft (Apr 29, 2010)

Meeting new people: 5 (at first i try hard to be outgoing with new people)
With people you know but not well. 7
With your group of close friends. 3
With you closest friend. 2


----------



## jackitty (Jul 28, 2013)

On a scale of 1-10. (Low is 1 to High 10)

Meeting new people. 8.5
With people you know but not well. 6
With your group of close friends. 4
With you closest friend. 2

I say 8.5 for #1, which seems high, but honestly the reality is that I am more often than not divulging too many personal details about myself that I later kick myself for having done.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Meeting new people. 10 (unless I am with friends at the same time, 5)
With people you know but not well. 5
With your group of close friends. 3
With you closest friend. 1


----------



## ughitsyou (May 5, 2015)

Meeting new people - like 9, but it depends on the people and situation. 
With people you know but not well - 8-ish. 
With your group of close friends - 3-4. 
With you closest friend- 1.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Meeting new people. 8
With people you know but not well. 7
With your group of close friends. 5
With you closest friend. 3


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not very good at rating things with numbers but

in public around people I'm not going to actually 'meet' and talk with I'm fairly open, I will frequently do whatever I feel like doing even if it might be seen as socially awkward, I won't be too bothered about holding in my emotions. I won't try to get people's attention, but if being true to myself results in them noticing me I'm not terribly concerned about them knowing that some random chick out there likes this thing or feels that way or thinks something in particular about something, etc. This is because their opinions of me will have little impact on my life beyond that moment and thus don't really matter.

when meeting new people who I am going to be interacting with again in the future at least occaisionally my reservedness depends a great deal on my impression of them. I don't go out of my way to meet or befriend someone unless they appear to be in need of compassion. If someone introduces themselves to me I tend to be caught off guard and come off as extra reserved mostly because I am busy trying to adjust and organize my thoughts about how to react, and trying to analyze why they are even talking to me, and thus my responses can come out a little too short or vague because I'm not in the right mindset to compose them, even if I'm not actually _trying_ to hold things back from them. If someone introduces me to someone else my response mainly depends on whether I sense a 'kindred spirit' in the other person or not. If they strike me as someone I don't have a lot in common with or who has a clashing personality then I will be very reserved and just try to be polite enough to get out of the situation gracefully. If they seem to have a gentle and well-meaning personality I will generally be open and friendly, but hold back things that I think they wouldn't like or understand and keep the conversation in a realm that is comfortable for them. If they seem to have similar interests and opinions then i am usually quite open. 

Around acquaintances that have some bearing on my life (including some family members), I am probably not close to them already because we don't have enough in common to sustain a closer relationship. So... I'm fairly reserved. I don't see any reason to waste my energy on pointless conversations. I will usually exchange pleasantries just enough to keep a friendly atmosphere so people don't feel awkward, but I'm not going to attempt to make chit-chat or divulge my thoughts and feelings in most cases because probably they don't really want to hear about that anyways. If they say something I disagree violently with it's really none of my business and I don't turn it into an argument. I would only feel compelled to share my differing perspective if I felt like that person's opinion and thus actions were going to adversely effect myself or someone I care about. But I wouldn't ramble on about the entirety of my own perspective on the matter, I would try to focus on making a few points that I think might cause them to re-think things without just gushing myself at them. I don't mind people knowing all kinds of things about me, but I'm not necessarily going to volunteer all that information to people who don't really have any reason to care about it, and I'm going to withhold it if I feel like it will just bring about unnecessary conflict or harsh judgement from someone who I don't trust to be kind or reasonable. 

Around people I'm close to I'm usually very open, and will volunteer my ideas and feelings, and will bother to actually bring up some differences of opinion - not all the time because that just becomes tedious, people are going to have differences after all there's no need to argue out every one of them. But for example if an acquaintance commented on how wonderful tomatoes are I'd probably just give a vague smile or non-commital shrug and move on, but if a friend said how wonderful tomatoes are I'd bother to share that actually I don't like them but I'm glad they can enjoy them. With 'deeper' things I'll still usually be open, more open than with acquaintances, because if I'm close to someone I trust them to be caring and respectful. However there are certain topics with certain people that I'll hold back some of my thoughts on because I feel like it would just open an un-reconcileable debate and I'd rather spend our time together in more enjoyable conversation.

I should also mention that what some people consider 'personal' information I don't feel a need to keep private, but there are things that I would hesitate to share just because someone asking about them seems so absurd like... why would you need this information? and since you're asking you must have some reason to want it, and I want to know what that reason is.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Meeting new people 10
With people you know but not well 6
With your group of close friends 5
With your closest friend 1


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

Meeting new people: 7
With people you know but not well: 5
With your group of close friends:2
With you closest friend: 0


----------

